# Dying Hair blonde, slight disaster.



## KiddoKaitie (Jan 1, 2009)

So, as all of us have done, we have dyed our hair from those stupid little boxes from walgreens, and have ended up with, well.. not so happy results.

I have mouse brown hair, and i am tired of being the "strong" and "Independent" brunette that i am, i want to look cute, fun, and Blonde. So, i bought a box of not platnum, but more of a reese witherspoon blonde, and, i kind of looked like a twisted version of goldy locks. So, i let it grow out, hoping it would fade, and it only faded a tad, now i have a very bronze head of hair with extremely bad roots.
So, im considering bleaching my hair first then dyring it, but does anyone have any other ideas besides bleaching? 
Im seventeen, and am very new too the whole world of hair dye, except for the few times i got Manic Panic colorful hair dye and had a few streaks of violet purple or maroon red, which washes out in a good two to three weeks.

Any ideas? I would really love this.

and could you go over the steps as well?


Thank you so so much.



-Caitlin


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 1, 2009)

I have dark natural brown hair, and I went blond a few years ago.  First time I did it, and did your mistake... using the box stuff and ended up with orange hair.

What I did from there on out was buy a bleach kit from Sally Beauty Supply, and then a blond dye to make the color better.  Much much better than box stuff!  Only problem is that I ended frying my hair badly, where it'd get gooey like.  So after about a year I went back to brown, and then would get professional highights done, which strangely enough... still made my hair get gooey like.  

If I had to do it over again, I would've saved up my money and gotten it done professionally the first time around, and then just do my own touchups.


----------



## Korms (Jan 2, 2009)

Toner is your friend.  If you've got a Sally's near you, go there and ask one of the assistants for some toner in an ash shade to counteract the brassiness and some developer.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 2, 2009)

My platinum  tutorial may help you- but instead of going with a platinum toner- go with another shade. There is a reason why on  hom box color it tells you to only lighten a few shades  up from your own color- its never going to turn out right with a high lift color. You would have to bleach and then tone. Go to Sally's pick up some Wella Wellite Oil bleach and a toner of your choice. Something in the ash family. And a 20 vol developer. Try again! If you dont like the results, you can always go darker again. !! Good luck!


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 3, 2009)

I would highly recommend letting a professional fix it. going blonde is really, really tricky and I really think that it should mostly be left to a professional.. Definitely, if you find a method that works, go for it, but I just don't want you to end up with something worse or damage your hair


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah yes, the ever-elusive blonde. I have attempted blonde several times myself using box dyes... and have learned some valuable lessons:

1. Yes, it's possible. But don't go too light, too fast. It takes patience, but lightening slowly is important.

2. Condition, condition, condition. Then for a change of pace, condition some more.

3. When in doubt, go to a professional.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

I was chatting to a friend a couple of weeks ago who is a professional hairdresser and colourist.  One of the commonest problems she sees is people trying to make big changes to their hair colour from dark to light.  She says that even using professional products it can take up to a year with several sessions to achieve such a transformation successfully so that it looks natural.

Home dye kits simply won't do it.  Go to a decent salon and get some professional advice.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 7, 2009)

home kits can take u about 2-3 shades lighter. when going from dark to lighter u'll get brassy even with ash blonde shades most of the time. with mouse brown hair, i'd say u could get a warm caramel blonde(think beyonce) at the most, def not platinum! u'll need a pro for that.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I be totally honest? i color my hair blonde with one of those boxes. and i love my hair. it is naturally a dark ashy brown color. i used to go to a professional but decided it was a waste of money because i got my hair looking the same way.
the thing is to first color it lighter gradually. than when you keep coloring it, it will get light on its own. my hair is not ashy, just very very white blonde. (the color I prefer it to be)
i have messed up before but than recolored it. i know that's bad and i know people will tell you never to do it. but at the time i couldnt afford a professional and i did fix it and am very pleased with the results.


----------

